
CCleaner is updating itself without users' permission - LinuxBender
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3062952/now-ccleaner-is-updating-itself-without-users-permission
======
scottydelta
Didn't people already stop using it after it got hacked and affected 2 million
users last fall?

[http://tadtopmail.com/ccleaner-hacked-2-2-million-pcs-
affect...](http://tadtopmail.com/ccleaner-hacked-2-2-million-pcs-affected/)

~~~
WorldMaker
I have friends and family that still runs it almost habitually even after I've
helped them recover from the registry hives it corrupted.

I've considered CCleaner malware for years and pretty much instinctively
uninstall it when I see it on a machine.

------
jamesholden
I once bought the pro license, just because it could allow the program to
update itself automatically without me having to manually download it from the
website each update.

